# Merry Xmas to all!



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Happy holidays to all my friends on the forum.

I have already decorated my tree! Giggle... giggle...








Only bring this up 'cause I'm going back to Idaho and it is probably the last green I'll see. Other than conifers.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you as well!! Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

yep have a good one guys say safe and shoot straight ! hope u get some new frames :naughty:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks Steve, and yes, hope all my friends here have a safe and blessed Christmas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

Hope each and all of you have a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

There are no Shangri-La's and there are no "perfect" places

There will always be faux pas and quite prominent disgraces

To contemplate the cause is to cast the times on faces

And there reveal the flaws, and the distance between spaces

We should give them all a sling, and put them through their paces

They will learn a simple thing, and absorb some righteous graces

When the rubber starts to sing, their frowns will leave no traces

For it's a happy gathering- with smiles brought forth in cases 

Merry Christmas to All, and to All a Good Flight!

-Hulla


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hulla Baloo said:


> There are no Shangri-La's and there are no "perfect" places
> 
> There will always be faux pas and quite prominent disgraces
> 
> ...


Same to ya big fella!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you as well!!!

That's definitely not Idaho, I'm thinking there's going to be some basement shooting in your near future!! Good luck with your move too !!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well!!!
> 
> That's definitely not Idaho, I'm thinking there's going to be some basement shooting in your near future!! Good luck with your move too !!


Devil...

I probably said that wrong. I meant to say that I'm going back to spend the holidays in Idaho. That's where my roots are. NO no no, I have to much junk here in Az. to move it north.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes, happy holidays to all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

